# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  Homemade Basking Platform With Ramp

## Funky#2

Our Bearded Dragon had a bad habit of jumping from his hammock, or from the top of the stick that used to be in his cage, so we decided to put this "ramp accessible" basking platform together. It's built from wood, wood glue, some wood staples, and reptile carpet. What do ya think:

----------


## PythonWallace

Strong work. It looks great. I would have used something that could be easily cleaned, though. Those reptile carpets get nasty after a while, and they aren't the easiest to clean. Especially covering wood. Maybe you could replace the carpet with some kind of natural looking vinyl laminate or something that you would be able to wipe down with chlorahexadine solution.

----------


## Funky#2

> Strong work. It looks great. I would have used something that could be easily cleaned, though. Those reptile carpets get nasty after a while, and they aren't the easiest to clean. Especially covering wood. Maybe you could replace the carpet with some kind of natural looking vinyl laminate or something that you would be able to wipe down with chlorahexadine solution.


We considered that, but we were worried about him not being able to get a grip going up and down the ramp?

----------


## likebull1

Very nice. i like how it also has kind of a hide underneath. Good job.

----------


## PythonWallace

What about finishing it with the vinyl sheeting, then cutting thin, long strips of the vinyl and attaching them horizontally all the way up the ramp, spaced 1/2" apart for grip?

----------


## Funky#2

> What about finishing it with the vinyl sheeting, then cutting thin, long strips of the vinyl and attaching them horizontally all the way up the ramp, spaced 1/2" apart for grip?


That's a good idea, that may be the way to go, thanks.

----------


## Funky#2

This should provide a decent temporary fix. He spends at least 90% of his day basking, so we placed a piece of ceramic tile at the top of the basking ramp for easy cleaning.

----------


## dmaricle

looks really good

----------


## ssjsmits

Hey that's pretty cool.

----------


## Peter Williams

Extremely good work.

----------

